# Formed Bacon Recipe



## jimmyinsd (May 11, 2018)

Hey all,   looking for scratch made formed bacon seasoning recipes as I have been wanting to try it for a while now.  I have about 6 pounds of goose breast in the freezer that is going to meet the grinder and get mixed with about an equal amount of ground pork trim (30-35% fat) 

I know there are a lot of threads on here about formed bacon,  but many of them are using Curleys, Owens or other prepackaged spice kits.  I am hoping to find a recipe that looks good and tailor it from there.  Any help would be appreciated.... Bear, I was looking at your Bear loaf recipe,  does that end up with a bacon profile or just a really good sausage meat loaf finish to it?  

Anyway,  thanks in advance for any help or direction.


----------



## biteme7951 (May 11, 2018)

Here is one for venison but you could use goose.

VENISON BACON


3 lbs Venison
2 lbs fatty pork (or ground pork/pork sausage)
1 T paprika
1 T garlic powder
1 T onion powder
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp cayenne (optional)
2 T kosher salt + 1 tsp #1 Instacure, or 7.5 tsp of Tenderquick
2 tsp liquid smoke (5 tsp if you are not smoking it)
1 cup non-fat dried milk powder
1 cup Ice water
Bear's loaf recipe can be put in pans and set overnight in the fridge to firm up then flipped on a rack and smoked.

Let us know how it turns out

Barry.


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 11, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> Here is one for venison but you could use goose.
> 
> VENISON BACON
> 
> ...



will do,  thank you.   Its goose pastrami this weekend,  but I am hoping to get at the bacon in the next week or so.


----------



## tropics (May 11, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-formed-bacon-money-shot.265803/

I used 
http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Richie


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2018)

I've made ground formed bacon..  I used cure#1, salt and sugar...  The necessary basic ingredients...  no additional flavors were added...   It came out tasting like bacon....  Perfect....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-and-formed-bacon-my-attempt.256546/


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> Hey all,   looking for scratch made formed bacon seasoning recipes as I have been wanting to try it for a while now.  I have about 6 pounds of goose breast in the freezer that is going to meet the grinder and get mixed with about an equal amount of ground pork trim (30-35% fat)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated....* Bear, I was looking at your Bear loaf recipe,  does that end up with a bacon profile or just a really good sausage meat loaf finish to it?  *
> 
> Anyway,  thanks in advance for any help or direction.



Hi Jimmy!
No, I'm sorry, My Bear Loaf is more of a Mild Pepperoni, or Spicy Summer Sausage type of flavor.

Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 11, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Hi Jimmy!
> No, I'm sorry, My Bear Loaf is more of a Mild Pepperoni, or Spicy Summer Sausage type of flavor.
> 
> Bear



thats what I was thinking when I looked at it,  its something I definitely plan on trying once I get through all my wild game from last year.  I've got a ton of ground beef to use up as well since I had to put my avatar down last fall.  He was 14 and I didnt think he would make very good steaks and roasts although he was fed corn his entire life.  I think a Bear Loaf would be a pretty fitting tribute to Ol Billy.


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 11, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I've made ground formed bacon..  I used cure#1, salt and sugar...  The necessary basic ingredients...  no additional flavors were added...   It came out tasting like bacon....  Perfect....
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-and-formed-bacon-my-attempt.256546/



Thanks Dave,  that looks good,  where did you find the maple cure?  how strong of a maple flavor does it impart?


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 11, 2018)

tropics said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-formed-bacon-money-shot.265803/
> 
> I used
> http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
> ...



you used that default settings?

Cure #1 % Nitrite...  6.25%
Salt % Desired...  2%
Sugar % Desired...  1%

I've never made regular bacon so I am not sure what the ratios are supposed to be.


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2018)

My meat guy gave me about 20#'s of his commercial maple cure...  It's available at most sausage supply houses...   
They say it is to be put into a gallon of water...  Well, that ain't necessarily so...  
Knowing it's 0.86% nitrite is the big deal... adding 2% to meat as a dry rub, returns 172 Ppm nitrite...  Bacon, dry rubbed is allowed 200 Ppm nitrite.. 
The salt and sugar are about 80/20 so 2% of those returns about 1.6% salt and 0.4% sugar...  It's easy for home cure folks to adjust to their personal taste from there...  even adding stuff like garlic or onion... 
At ~$75 for 50#'s, it's good for 2500 #'s of meat...   It's also good as a base for sausage or what ever you want to make ..   Just use the 2% base as a rule and go for it...   you don't have to buy cure at $10/# or Maple sugar at $10/# ...  
So, for $1.50/# your almost home...   Add some Italian spices for Italian sausage..    It's even good for hams, chicken and turkey curing using my injection method.....  If you like maple flavored ham and poultry..  

https://www.waltonsinc.com/w-special-maple-cure


----------



## daveomak (May 11, 2018)

Those ratios are what I like...  Too much salt ain't good iffin you is older than dirt...  Too much sugar and it burns in the pan..  The cure amount at 1.1 grams per pound is ballpark for the USDA at 150 ism Ppm...


----------



## tropics (May 11, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> you used that default settings?
> 
> Cure #1 % Nitrite...  6.25%
> Salt % Desired...  2%
> ...



Yes Pretty much so I did cut back a bit on the salt.
I actually made a Gravy for breakfast using the ground formed Bacon
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> thats what I was thinking when I looked at it,  its something I definitely plan on trying once I get through all my wild game from last year.  I've got a ton of ground beef to use up as well since I had to put my avatar down last fall.  He was 14 and I didnt think he would make very good steaks and roasts although he was fed corn his entire life.  I think a Bear Loaf would be a pretty fitting tribute to Ol Billy.




My Bear Loaf Recipe would be Honored!!

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## jimmyinsd (May 11, 2018)

tropics said:


> Yes Pretty much so I did cut back a bit on the salt.
> I actually made a Gravy for breakfast using the ground formed Bacon
> Richie



kosher salt and brown sugar or what?


bearcarver said:


> My Bear Loaf Recipe would be Honored!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bear



Thanks Bear,  Ive always been a dog person and never had any qualms with putting down a beef,  but I had to have the butcher bring a trigger man along as I just couldnt see myself doing this one.  I felt like a big pansy, but somehow that big ol longhorn grew on me.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> kosher salt and brown sugar or what?
> 
> Thanks Bear,  Ive always been a dog person and never had any qualms with putting down a beef,  but I had to have the butcher bring a trigger man along as I just couldn't see myself doing this one.  I felt like a big pansy, but somehow that big ol longhorn grew on me.




Not hard to believe---I know the feeling!!
And it seems the older I get the more I'm like that.:(

Bear


----------

